# The NAMM 2019 Thread



## rokket2005 (Jan 23, 2019)

It's that time of year again where we find out cool stuff is coming sometime in the next 3-9 months and we try to find new ways to pawn off old gear/organs/children in order to pay for it.

What is everyone looking forward to? I know a lot of companies don't wait until NAMM to actually release details on stuff, but we'll still get deeper looks at some of that stuff.

I'm personally interested in new synth stuff. DSI finalized their transition back to Sequential a few months ago, so I'd think they might have something new to add to their official Sequential line. Also if Moog has something cool I'll try to get my hands on it, and pipe dream here, but if Cristoph stops messing around with the Kemper and does some sort of update for Virus users that would amazing.

Guitar wise I know Mesa doesn't attend NAMM anymore, but the California Tweed amp they released today sounds really good, and I'm sure we'll get some more promotional vids for that in the next few weeks. I also really like the new PRS SE additions, and the Schizoid guitar is super cool, if not something I could ever see myself playing. 

If anyone is attending feel free to drop pics in here.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 24, 2019)

I want to see where james is at with the amptweaker amp and whatever other things hes up to!
Interested in seeing what peavey, revv and ibanez is up to as well.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 24, 2019)

I just want to count how many brands did a burl top. hahaha


----------



## budda (Jan 24, 2019)

I follow effects database on instagram and they are on top of new releases. The last week or two have seen a lot . Nothing I'm interested in per se, but hopefully some gear I can pine for comes out .


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't follow NAMM that closely, but I assume the Engl Savage 2 is new for NAMM right?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just want to count how many brands did a burl top. hahaha



EVH has one now, I believe we have reached peak burl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> EVH has one now, I believe we have reached peak burl


.

I quit guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> EVH has one now, I believe we have reached peak burl


Peak quilt was what.... 10-15 years ago? Could be a long peak.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2019)

I know a kemper 2 is probably never happening so not hyped up for that.

Curious to hear people's opinion of Padalka, New Abasi guitars, Falbo's new line, Dino and rusty cooley ormsby guitars if they are there to play. 

I hope people get a lot of footage of the Neural DSP booth, especially Sims Cashion. Jason Richardson has also been learning scarified for a performance. That will be monstrous!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

The906 said:


> Peak quilt was what.... 10-15 years ago? Could be a long peak.



I am fine with a long peak as long as shit quality poplar burl tops go away... I'm all for good quality burl tops.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2019)

mini invective will be interesting.

but knowing peavey's track record with the mini heads its gonna be a power amp stage and a tube input stage sandwiched between miles of solid state.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> I am fine with a long peak as long as shit quality poplar burl tops go away... I'm all for good quality burl tops.



I'm not a huge fan of burl tops, though there's a good chance that I've been swayed by seeing so many ugly burl tops. I have to say, I quite like maple burl tops like this:







Generally, I'd still pass on the burl. I feel like I'd get sick of looking at it every day (not that maple one).


----------



## Alex79 (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2019-guitar-gear-live-highlights-gallery

Some very ugly guitars in this slide show.
BUT: Peavey Mini Invective (slide #10) looks cool!


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 24, 2019)

Alex79 said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2019-guitar-gear-live-highlights-gallery
> 
> Some very ugly guitars in this slide show.
> BUT: Peavey Mini Invective (slide #10) looks cool!



The Boss reactive load box on slide #9 is also interesting - guess they are trying to get their bite of that market? I am curios as to what specs and price that will be - I really like my Two Notes Captor, but options might be nice if it is not hugely overpriced like a lot of the loadbox gear seems to be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

I've heard its in the price range of "not cheap".


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> The Boss reactive load box on slide #9 is also interesting - guess they are trying to get their bite of that market? I am curios as to what specs and price that will be - I really like my Two Notes Captor, but options might be nice if it is not hugely overpriced like a lot of the loadbox gear seems to be.



Based on UK price it is looking to be in the same price range as the Universal OX... which is to be expected since they are similar products but the BOSS has more functionality. I've also seen comments from Dave Friedman that they had all the major boxes and A / B'd them with an actual cab and this one came out on top, followed by the Fryette PS/2 then the others for what it's worth.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 24, 2019)

Right, so more loadboxes that cost more than many amps - got it, thanks.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2019)

Man, I question all the choices I made that led me to be not successful enough to afford a limited Jimmy Page telecaster when they released it. 15 yr old me would not be impressed with me.






Or the limited Sundragon amp...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Right, so more loadboxes that cost more than many amps - got it, thanks.



I don’t see why that’s a problem. They are made to replace a whole cab, protect the most important component in an amp, and just one can be used for every amp you have. 

They should all cost much more then most amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Right, so more loadboxes that cost more than many amps - got it, thanks.



I think you missed the part where... It does a bunch of other shit.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2019)

A good reactive load doesn’t need to be very complicated, though the cost of parts to do it right is kinda high (like $75 to $100 for just the reactive elements). 

The Suhr reactive load is the most accurate to the actual impedance curve of a speaker cab, as far as I know. The impedance plots I’ve seen are indistinguishable from that of a 4x12. It’s price is pretty fair, especially if performance is your #1 (and only) requirement. 

That being said, the Boss load does an awful lot, and all those extra bells and whistles aren’t free. When it was announced I was wondering if they had a fixed load and then some sort of DSP modelling for the different cab settings, but given the price I’d guess they’re actually switching discrete components in the load. But that remains to be seen. 

The boss load is spec’d like a full-featured premium load box, and I guess it’s priced like one too.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 24, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> mini invective will be interesting.
> 
> but knowing peavey's track record with the mini heads its gonna be a power amp stage and a tube input stage sandwiched between miles of solid state.



I’d be okay with all solidstate


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

narad said:


> Man, I question all the choices I made that led me to be not successful enough to afford a limited Jimmy Page telecaster when they released it. 15 yr old me would not be impressed with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one  Have they even published pricing on the tele yet?


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Glad I'm not the only one  Have they even published pricing on the tele yet?



I read 21k GBP somewhere... 

There's going to be a higher-end production line (maybe $2.5k USD) and a lower-end production line (< $1.5k?) as well.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 24, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

narad said:


> I read 21k GBP somewhere...
> 
> There's going to be a higher-end production line (maybe $2.5k USD) and a lower-end production line (< $1.5k?) as well.



Holy hell well that ain't happening... that really is in the if you have to ask you can't afford it range  

The higher end production model is a possibility though...


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2019)

Can't speak for anyone else but the Waza Tube Amp Expander is priced at just the right point to make me finally purchase a Fryette Power Station.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

While we're talking about cab sims...




I guess all the chinese impulse loaders were putting a crimp in Two Note's sales.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

I guess a Sweetwater rep recently recommended holding off on buying the L6 PowerCab because they have some new stuff coming in that line. Finger's crossed on a 2x12.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but the Waza Tube Amp Expander is priced at just the right point to make me finally purchase a Fryette Power Station.



You're assuming anyplace anywhere ever actually gets them back in stock again...


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> You're assuming anyplace anywhere ever actually gets them back in stock again...


The man has a point.


----------



## R34CH (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> You're assuming anyplace anywhere ever actually gets them back in stock again...



Any idea what's going on there? Fryette's (terrbily ugly neon green) announcement on their website made it seem like there were supply chain issues or something?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm all for the waza amp expander. The price is a bit higher than I had hoped, but I feel like it's justified with all of the features you get


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 24, 2019)

The Mezzabaraba Trinity looks like it might be sick...I can't think of any other amps that peak my interest that are supposed to debut at NAMM


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

R34CH said:


> Any idea what's going on there? Fryette's (terrbily ugly neon green) announcement on their website made it seem like there were supply chain issues or something?



Not a clue. MF has been showing them as in stock a couple days from whenever you look for weeks. Fryette had posted photos of palettes of them but they don't seem to have ever showed up anywhere.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 24, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Holy hell well that ain't happening... that really is in the if you have to ask you can't afford it range
> 
> The higher end production model is a possibility though...



The USA white blonde model might beat out the Ibanez RGR5227 for NAAM NGD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

New version of the Line 6 Relay G10

https://line6.com/relay-wireless/g10-g10s

https://line6.com/data/6/0a020a3fa35f5c4944fd32f1e/application/pdf/

A pedalboard friendly version of the G10, it seems?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but the Waza Tube Amp Expander is priced at just the right point to make me finally purchase a Fryette Power Station.



I guess that's fair, though it does more than the Fryette and Ox do put together, and yet costs the same as the Ox. 



R34CH said:


> Any idea what's going on there? Fryette's (terrbily ugly neon green) announcement on their website made it seem like there were supply chain issues or something?



Yeah, it's Fryette. They don't like to deliver products in a timely fashion.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2019)

See the new Fryette LXII power amp at NAMM 2012!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> See the new Fryette LXII power amp at NAMM 2012!



I can't wait!! Hopefully there will be a Kickstarter!


----------



## Soya (Jan 24, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New version of the Line 6 Relay G10
> 
> https://line6.com/relay-wireless/g10-g10s
> 
> ...



Those bitches, right after I put a regular G10 on my pedalboard ....


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 24, 2019)

That has to be a new Paul Gilbert model or some hack has a lot of ‘splainin to do rippin off the faux F holes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

Zado said:


>





FitRocker33 said:


> That has to be a new Paul Gilbert model or some hack has a lot of ‘splainin to do rippin off the faux F holes



It is. And it's about time we get a proper PGM that isn't a Fireman.



mnemonic said:


> See the new Fryette LXII power amp at NAMM 2012!



Jokes aside, didn't that becomes the Syngery SYN-5050?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I’d be okay with all solidstate



I think the last 'new' solid state Peavey amp was probably the XL/XXL amps. I'd say they're due for an update for sure.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While we're talking about cab sims...
> 
> View attachment 66472
> 
> ...



I wonder what the price'll be compared to a regular Torpedo CAB.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I think the last 'new' solid state Peavey amp was probably the XL/XXL amps. I'd say they're due for an update for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the price'll be compared to a regular Torpedo CAB.



I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say $199 - $249.

EDIT: I take it back, it's more feature-packed then I thought, $299 for sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)

Doubleposting because Uh...

Suhr PT15 IR



Revv D20






They're both lunchbox heads with built in loadboxes and IR loaders. The Revv has a Two Notes Torpedo built-in. The Suhr I'm not sure. Most likely their own loadbox, but not sure on the IR loader.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2019)

The Suhr has their new reactive load / ir loader built in... 

https://www.suhr.com/electronics/tone-tools/reactive-load-ir/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2019)

From Ibanez:






https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/tsv808_01.html

They've been hinting the Vemuram collaboration for a while. Pretty much a TS/Jan Rey hybrid. Colour me interested.



Also this:








We all know damn well I'll be getting one.


----------



## AltecGreen (Jan 24, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doubleposting because Uh...
> 
> Suhr PT15 IR
> 
> ...



This is shaping up to be an interesting comparison between the two. The Suhr is clocking in at $2699 and people on TGP are choking on the price.


----------



## AltecGreen (Jan 25, 2019)

The Revv D20 has a street price of $1200 USD. (Info from a post Revv made in a Facebook comment where they gave the price)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

what a time to be alive when amps are coming with built in IR loaders/loadboxes. I wonder what the hell the diezel VHX is though...


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say $199 - $249.
> 
> EDIT: I take it back, it's more feature-packed then I thought, $299 for sure.



It'll definitely be something to look out for. I'm currently using a Mooer Radar and the price of the regular Torpedo is just a bit too steep for me (the CDN rupie is pretty low right now, so take US prices and add 30% to get an idea of how much stuff costs up here..  )


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> This is shaping up to be an interesting comparison between the two. The Suhr is clocking in at $2699 and people on TGP are choking on the price.



Yeah it's a bit funny as the Badger 18 is $1750 and the Reactive Load IR is $600... so when you add more channels plus something for the endorser it REALLY wasn't going to come in below $2500 at minimum. 

Then again I'd just buy the 100w used and a load / IR solution of choice if I was looking for that setup because I'm not touring.


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2019)

Did anyone post this? 20W Fiedman JJ, rumored to be $1500 price point:


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 25, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Yeah it's a bit funny as the Badger 18 is $1750 and the Reactive Load IR is $600... so when you add more channels plus something for the endorser it REALLY wasn't going to come in below $2500 at minimum.
> 
> Then again I'd just buy the 100w used and a load / IR solution of choice if I was looking for that setup because I'm not touring.





Spinedriver said:


> It'll definitely be something to look out for. I'm currently using a Mooer Radar and the price of the regular Torpedo is just a bit too steep for me (the CDN rupie is pretty low right now, so take US prices and add 30% to get an idea of how much stuff costs up here..  )



edit: that and I tend to use the same IRs, so I don't know how how much different they'll sound coming out of the CAB vs what I already have.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kinda underwhelmed by the new Moog synth so far. I put in a deposit on Kyle's new preamp though cause God knows I need another guitar amp.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 25, 2019)

That Friedman JJ-20 sounds wicked and that's also through a shitty camera mic!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2019)

narad said:


> Did anyone post this? 20W Fiedman JJ, rumored to be $1500 price point:




I saw it but forgot to include it. Really interested to see if it's going to be the same price as the Runt.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I saw it but forgot to include it. Really interested to see if it's going to be the same price as the Runt.



The $1499 price was posted by Dave Friedman, so it is probably correct


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2019)

2018: Single cuts
2019: Mini amps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2019)

silverabyss said:


> 2018: Single cuts
> 2019: Mini amps with impulse loaders



Fixed


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2019)

Mark Holcomb sig reverb / delay

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/n...ture-delay-reverb-pedal-released-at-namm-2019


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2019)

The Laney Supergroup reissue is back.

And the did the sensible thing and added a goddamn master volume. 

https://www.laney.co.uk/products/supergroup-la100sm-tube-head

Blackstar Jared James Nichols signature head


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 25, 2019)

It's cool to see a lot of the new Ibanez guitars are now coming with Fishman Fluence pickups as stock. On the flip side, I can't even imagine what the price tags on them will be.. :\


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 25, 2019)

The JJ-20 gave me a stiffie. Here is a write up on it: 


https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2019-friedman-jj-jr-a-20-watt-mini-jerry-cantrell-head/


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like a BE-100 Deluxe too 

https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2019-friedman-tease-on-instagram-be-100-deluxe/


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ugh, how I wish that JJ Mini was 50w. It's so close to being a home run for me


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Laney Supergroup reissue is back.
> 
> And the did the sensible thing and added a goddamn master volume.
> 
> https://www.laney.co.uk/products/supergroup-la100sm-tube-head



Not sure how that's going to work out since those are not really preamp gain focused amps... unless maybe it's a PPIMV. That plus a Fryette Power Station could be awesome though


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 25, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> I don't follow NAMM that closely, but I assume the Engl Savage 2 is new for NAMM right?




"That is tight as...anus?" 

"Its like a full blown anus punch right there." 

I don't watch a whole lot of Ola becasue it seems like some of his stuff is over processed and doesnt give an accurate representation, but this video was not only entertaining but now I want this shi....ahem...amp.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2019)

narad said:


> Did anyone post this? 20W Fiedman JJ, rumored to be $1500 price point:




Sounds good. The man in jorts knows what he’s doing.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 26, 2019)

So many great things this year!! Bedst NAMM in years IMO.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 26, 2019)

Those modules look cool, I wonder if they’ll be for sale this year.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 26, 2019)

https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2019-bogner-ecstasy-25-so-where-is-it/


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2019)

Too cool. My XTC is one of my favorite amps - wish it was that small!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2019)

The lack of rackmount kits for these mini amps is disturbing. 

Yeah, I know I can custom cut some foam, but shit, I'm lazy.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 26, 2019)

Fryette making the Classic 2:100 again. 30th anniversary? 




I believe they had to stop originally using the name ‘Classic’ because of a cease and desist from Peavey, so I wonder if that will happen again. 

Maybe the ‘XXX’ is a reference to that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Tech 21 always seems to go under peoples' radar. Granted, their gear never really blows anyone away per-se but it's usually pretty damn good. The only issue I've ever had with their pedals was years ago I tried to buy one of the programmable VT Bass pedals and when I got one, it malfunctioned (one of the 4 channels wouldn't come on) and when I exchanged it for a new one, it didn't work right either. I ended up getting a VT DI pedal instead and it's worked perfectly for 5+ years.

I dunno, for some reason it doesn't seem to be quite as versatile as a normal VT Bass pedal. The "Character" knob gives it some pretty serious range although it does lack the "mix" knob that the DI version (as well as the YYZ) has. That & the YYZ for some reason sounds a bit 'fuzzier' than the VT. On that note though, I'd LOVE to try out the dUg Pinnick pedal as well as the Paul Landers Fly pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2019)

prs needs to get their shit together and put out an mt50 or 100. i neeeeeeeed it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2019)

I'll be honest, I love dUg, but I have no interest in his pedal. It's suuuch a niche tone.  OTOH, the YYZ seems more up my alley. Definitely wanna try it out since it sounds like the "clean" section is based on his Avalon DI.

Also the Paul Flyrig sounded almost exactly like the Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da tone. Not surprising since that's the album he started using Sansamp gear on again.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be honest, I love dUg, but I have no interest in his pedal. It's suuuch a niche tone.  OTOH, the YYZ seems more up my alley. Definitely wanna try it out since it sounds like the "clean" section is based on his Avalon DI.
> 
> Also the Paul Flyrig sounded almost exactly like the Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da tone. Not surprising since that's the album he started using Sansamp gear on again.



I find the pedal interesting since two guys on one of the facebook groups I'm on got the rack mount a couple weeks ago and have been raving about them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2019)

technomancer said:


> I find the pedal interesting since two guys on one of the facebook groups I'm on got the rack mount a couple weeks ago and have been raving about them.



The rackmount seems even cooler. Since it's apparently an Avalon and a RPM smoshed together in one unit.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be honest, I love dUg, but I have no interest in his pedal. It's suuuch a niche tone.  OTOH, the YYZ seems more up my alley. Definitely wanna try it out since it sounds like the "clean" section is based on his Avalon DI.
> 
> Also the Paul Flyrig sounded almost exactly like the Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da tone. Not surprising since that's the album he started using Sansamp gear on again.



Chances are I wouldn't end up buying either because the prices are a bit steep (the PL1 is selling locally for $450 CDN) .
That being said though, putting a drive pedal in front of the VT Bass (I use either a Fulltone GT-500 or Bogner Ecstacy Red) gets some pretty badass results. Also, I do have a GT2 pedal hooked up and an MXR 10 band eq tends to help that one out quite a bit. 

Like I said before, the Tech 21 pedals may not be as flashy or 'feature full' as others out there but their base tone is usually pretty solid and they do tend to hold up quite well when you use them with other pedals.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Jan 26, 2019)

I hope Daniel James Griffen does a live playthrough.. just so everyone can see he is real. LOLZ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> Chances are I wouldn't end up buying either because the prices are a bit steep (the PL1 is selling locally for $450 CDN) .
> That being said though, putting a drive pedal in front of the VT Bass (I use either a Fulltone GT-500 or Bogner Ecstacy Red) gets some pretty badass results. Also, I do have a GT2 pedal hooked up and an MXR 10 band eq tends to help that one out quite a bit.
> 
> Like I said before, the Tech 21 pedals may not be as flashy or 'feature full' as others out there but their base tone is usually pretty solid and they do tend to hold up quite well when you use them with other pedals.



Oof. Canadian pesos are getting crazy.  I don't really *need* the PL1, but I'm a Rammstein fanboy so like... Okay maybe I need it. 

Hell I don't even need the Ged preamps either, since the Helix is getting some Sansamp gear in a future update. More options are alwyas killer, though.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 26, 2019)

I remember seeing this AMT pedal about 10 years ago and SERIOUSLY wanted to get one but never had much luck finding one that was for sale. It was later changed to the Du Hast before they discontinued it. 







I'm sure the Tech 21 version sounds a lot better but it was cool to see at the time. I'm also glad to see them put out something a bit higher gain than the U.S. Steel which was kinda disappointing (not counting the GT2 'cuz it's fairly old).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I remember seeing this AMT pedal about 10 years ago and SERIOUSLY wanted to get one but never had much luck finding one that was for sale. It was later changed to the Du Hast before they discontinued it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently that had nothing to do with the band. In fact they had to change the name for legal reasons.  Although it made sense for a Sansamp clone to be based on Rammstein's sound. 

Also isn't the PL1's distortion pretty much a GT-2?


----------



## Curt (Jan 26, 2019)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> I hope Daniel James Griffen does a live playthrough.. just so everyone can see he is real. LOLZ


That dude is fucking nuts. I found him through the guitarmory pickups facebook group and I haven't stopped trying to learn how to play some of that stuff since. No matter how many times my fingers tie themselves in knots trying.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently that had nothing to do with the band. In fact they had to change the name for legal reasons.  Although it made sense for a Sansamp clone to be based on Rammstein's sound.
> 
> Also isn't the PL1's distortion pretty much a GT-2?



I thought I remembered something about a lawsuit involving the Du Hast pedal but I couldn't remember for sure. 

From the descriptions I've heard, the PL1 is supposed to be _based_ on the GT2 but like in the video you posted, (they talk about it towards the end), they said that since the GT2 was designed years ago, they made small changes in this one so that it won't sound the same if you already have one. Which is why I run mine through the eq pedal. Without it, it can be pretty rough around the edges, so to speak, if you are using it direct and not into the clean channel of an amp where you can use some of the amp's eq to fix it up a bit.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 26, 2019)

In this video you get to see some of the new modules from Synergy this year at 3:50 including Both Bogner Ecstasy and Uberschall as well as the Fryette Pitbull module, no sound demo but visual confirmation at least..


Also at 4:40 Bruce Egnater explains one of the great things about the Synergy system for those who don't already know..


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Jan 26, 2019)

Really hoping someone goes in depth between the sonic quality of the Fryette Power Station 2 and the new Boss thing. At $1200 the boss is almost double the cost of the Fryette, but it obviously does a lot more. Not sure I need all those features but we'll see when people start using and reviewing them. The Power Station 2 obviously has a great rep in the sonic department (assuming you can get one) and now looks reasonably priced at $700 compared to $1200 (again, assuming you're not looking for the additional features the Boss has). Hopefully the guys at The Pedal Show will delve into it (versus every other youtuber who will just tell you how great the Boss is).

Other NAMM stuff - really curious HiWatt coming back out hard - how will it measure up to the OG 70s stuff.
Oh hey, it's 2019 and Kemper finally has a desktop editor. I've generally moved past my interest in one, but cool to see they've finally caught up to the times and listened to their users. 
The Earthquaker Devices Swiss Thing looks really handy - don't have a use for it at the moment, but could see that being a purchase down the road. 
The pics I've seen of the Padalka Guitars look fantastic but well out of my budget.
Also - and I realize it's such a small market - but I'm surprised that no one else is doing ergonomic style neck profiles like a Strandberg (or if they are, I'm not aware). I happen to really like the neck profile, but I'm guessing I'm in the minority.


----------



## conorreich (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone else excited about the Invective MH 20 watt? I may have to trade my 6505mh for one.


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 26, 2019)

conorreich said:


> Anyone else excited about the Invective MH 20 watt? I may have to trade my 6505mh for one.


I tried it today, liked it a LOT more than the 6505MH. Gate sucked ass though, way too aggressive and no threshold adjust.

My favorite thing I've tried this NAMM was probably the KSR Ceres. My god, what a fucking pedal that thing is. My favorite thing I learned at NAMM, though, is that Mike Soldano is (apparently) in the early design phase of a "mark II" SLO100 with some modern updates (DC heaters for the preamp/replacing vactrols with more modern switching options/separate tonestacks for clean and dirty, etc). I'd guess (and I must stress, this is entirely conjecture) that it'll be out next year some time.


----------



## conorreich (Jan 26, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> I tried it today, liked it a LOT more than the 6505MH. Gate sucked ass though, way too aggressive and no threshold adjust.



That's super disappointing. The gate was the number 1 reason I wanted it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2019)

Curt said:


> That dude is fucking nuts. I found him through the guitarmory pickups facebook group and I haven't stopped trying to learn how to play some of that stuff since. No matter how many times my fingers tie themselves in knots trying.


if it makes you feel better he can't play his own stuff either


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is the switcher I have been waiting for:




Electro-Harmonix Super Switcher and it's loaded with all the right inputs and features including stereo... 128 presets on 16 banks 8 presets each...


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 26, 2019)

^From EHX though? That's a pass from me.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> ^From EHX though? That's a pass from me.



Mooer's probably 90% of the way to cloning it anyway.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 26, 2019)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Here is the switcher I have been waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if it’s less expensive than the Boss ES-8?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2019)

rexbinary said:


> I wonder if it’s less expensive than the Boss ES-8?


I'm seeing £372 for the EHX and £500 for the Boss


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 27, 2019)

Fryette Pittbull module for Synergy, cool to see that done. I wonder how it will compare to the Fryette GP/DI preamp, and the salvation / jaded faith modules.


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 27, 2019)

The Pittbull and Powerball modules make the Synergy really tempting, but the cost to get my foot in the door is still too high 

At least not without zzounds payment plans lol. Sticking with pedal preamps.
Placed a deposit on the Ceres 

Am I the only one stoked for the MXR Dookie pedal? Surprised it doesn't have it's own thread go on

Been pining for a crunch channel that doesn't reek of old man lol...

Then again, 94'... Maybe I'm an old man now hahaha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm gonna admit, I'm interested in the Dookie. 

I don't like Green Day at all, but his tone is so fucking good.

Although I like Insomniac's tone more than Dookie's.

Is it meant to sound like the Dookie album, or Billy's Marshalls with the "Dookie" mods?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2019)

http://www.emgpickups.com/new-arrivals.html

Emg has a LOT of new shit this year. Mostly in the bass department. Particularly a bunch of new passive P bass pickups. 

The bass signature sets are just their already-existing pickups in their preferred set it seems (the Frank Bello set being made of new pickups), while the Lars and Prashant sigs are brand new passive sets.

Also 7-string Super 77 and Fat 55 sets.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 27, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> My favorite thing I've tried this NAMM was probably the KSR Ceres. My god, what a fucking pedal that thing is.



I did a quick search of that and it DOES look pretty insane. Can't wait to see the demos when it finally comes out.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 27, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna admit, I'm interested in the Dookie.
> 
> I don't like Green Day at all, but his tone is so fucking good.
> 
> ...



I gotta hand it to MXR, their od pedals are pretty damn decent for the price. If I had to guess, I'd say it's very much a "Marshall In A Box" pedal. I was thinking the "mix" knob would be a wet/dry sound but I think it might be something different. Not super crazy about the "Dookie" paint job but it could be a really nice od pedal.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.emgpickups.com/new-arrivals.html
> 
> Emg has a LOT of new shit this year. Mostly in the bass department. Particularly a bunch of new passive P bass pickups.
> 
> ...



The one thing I hate the most about basses is that too many manufacturers have their own 'custom sized' pickups. I have a Yamaha 5 string and there's not a single after market pickup that's the same size.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I gotta hand it to MXR, their od pedals are pretty damn decent for the price. If I had to guess, I'd say it's very much a "Marshall In A Box" pedal. I was thinking the "mix" knob would be a wet/dry sound but I think it might be something different. Not super crazy about the "Dookie" paint job but it could be a really nice od pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I hate the most about basses is that too many manufacturers have their own 'custom sized' pickups. I have a Yamaha 5 string and there's not a single after market pickup that's the same size.



I did more reading. It's supposed to blend between 2 of Billy Joe's amps. One is scooped and aggressive, and the other is midrangey and punchy. They also apparently had Billy's own amps on hand so they can tweak the sound even closer. 

Also yeah, that's the thing I hated most about my old RBX775. Apparently EMG 40-sized pickups COULD fit, but you'd have the annoying cavities on the side of the pickup. That or you'd have to get the EMG 6-string bass pickups.

EMG's bass pickups are also annoying. For a lot of 5-string P bass pickups, one coil is smaller than the other. Not with EMG, both coils are the same exact size.


----------



## mogar (Jan 27, 2019)

I just listened to Reverb's coverage of the Dookie pedal and it sounded thin and buzzy to me. Gonna wait on a real pedal demo to gauge the sound of it, but so far it seems meh to me.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Out of everything, I'm probably only genuinely excited for the IK Multimedia AXE I/O interface

Need something to replace my 2i4 and this seems like a decent option if the converters/preamps live up to the hype


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 27, 2019)

mogar said:


> I just listened to Reverb's coverage of the Dookie pedal and it sounded thin and buzzy to me. Gonna wait on a real pedal demo to gauge the sound of it, but so far it seems meh to me.



I think it'll be a lot better once a proper demo is done. Andertons did one as well but it's one of their mics plopped down in front of a combo amp, so you can kind of hear the potential in it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> I tried it today, liked it a LOT more than the 6505MH. Gate sucked ass though, way too aggressive and no threshold adjust.
> 
> My favorite thing I've tried this NAMM was probably the KSR Ceres. My god, what a fucking pedal that thing is. My favorite thing I learned at NAMM, though, is that Mike Soldano is (apparently) in the early design phase of a "mark II" SLO100 with some modern updates (DC heaters for the preamp/replacing vactrols with more modern switching options/separate tonestacks for clean and dirty, etc). I'd guess (and I must stress, this is entirely conjecture) that it'll be out next year some time.



Kyle builds killer stuff, I still need to get another one of his amps here. Might just order a Ceres...

So was anything actually said about the SLO II at NAMM or is this just more conjecture going off the Tone Talk interview with Mike from a while ago?


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 27, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna admit, I'm interested in the Dookie.
> 
> I don't like Green Day at all, but his tone is so fucking good.
> 
> ...



I got sucked in for a per-order. 
It has the ability to mix a JTM to JCM900 voicing to act like the two main amps (pete and meat i think?) used on the album.
Not a fan of the style but dig the tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> I got sucked in for a per-order.
> It has the ability to mix a JTM to JCM900 voicing to act like the two main amps (pete and meat i think?) used on the album.
> Not a fan of the style but dig the tone.



From what I've read, they're both 1959s with two different mods. Pete (dookie mod) and Meat (SE Lead). The description of the pedal sounds in line with that because they say they used two "heavily modded" Marshalls to make the pedal.

Also I was gonna try to step away from preamps and amps and try to get all my tone with my Helix, but if the Ceres is REALLY that good...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I think it'll be a lot better once a proper demo is done. Andertons did one as well but it's one of their mics plopped down in front of a combo amp, so you can kind of hear the potential in it.




Worst demo ever.  By all means play classic rock riffs to demonstrate a pedal named and designed after a pop punk album because I’m sure that’s what everyone interested in it will really use it for.


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 27, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Kyle builds killer stuff, I still need to get another one of his amps here. Might just order a Ceres...
> 
> So was anything actually said about the SLO II at NAMM or is this just more conjecture going off the Tone Talk interview with Mike from a while ago?


 that was straight from Mike himself, he was at BAD. No official announcements though, at least not yet.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 27, 2019)

Another interesting Synergy video, at 9:25 Steve Vai talks about a signature module..


----------



## op1e (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't forget that real price of entry for Synergy is a used rm100 or rm50 that go for around $350 unloaded. It rules having a power section you can load any 2 pairs of tubes into and bias yourself from the back. There's a guy making dual channel mods you can have a tech put in (replaces midi unit).


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 27, 2019)

Awesome video of the new Fortin Cali and a little taste of the Blade pedal, sounds super sick, Violence switch says it all!!!, looks like Fortin did the right thing here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2019)

Trashgreen said:


> Awesome video of the new Fortin Cali and a little taste of the Blade pedal, sounds super sick, Violence switch says it all!!!, looks like Fortin did the right thing here.



holy fuckkk I want it


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 27, 2019)

The Cali is nuts. The Angry Pumpkin is better.


----------



## bluffalo (Jan 28, 2019)

Trashgreen said:


> Awesome video of the new Fortin Cali and a little taste of the Blade pedal, sounds super sick, Violence switch says it all!!!, looks like Fortin did the right thing here.




"This is the Fortin "Cali" - You're basically gonna get all of your British flavours out of this amp..."


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2019)

Could have been worse, they could have called the US flavour amp "Brexit".


----------



## narad (Jan 28, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> Could have been worse, they could have called the US flavour amp "Brexit".



An 8 channel amp but where each channel has an independent volume knob and a shared EQ, leaving everyone to comment, "This isn't what we wanted!"


----------



## dirtool (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## narad (Jan 28, 2019)

Ah! It's got the resin quilt maple that some random dude on TGP came up with! I'd been watching that develop for like 4 years, great to see it finally land up on a guitar (even if it's an acacia)!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2019)

narad said:


> Ah! It's got the resin quilt maple that some random dude on TGP came up with! I'd been watching that develop for like 4 years, great to see it finally land up on a guitar (even if it's an acacia)!


it's carbon fiber and epoxy, prs also used it on a build iirc


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> The Cali is nuts. The Angry Pumpkin is better.



Yeah there are a lot of people that have been after Mike to build more of those for ages. That's Jason's personal amp that Mike has basically completely rebuilt.



KnightBrolaire said:


> it's carbon fiber and epoxy, prs also used it on a build iirc



That top material is awesome... though I would not go near an Acacia

Anybody got links to information about it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Yeah there are a lot of people that have been after Mike to build more of those for ages. That's Jason's personal amp that Mike has basically completely rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about the material or the guitar itself? if you want to look at all the cool stuff that the guy who made the carbon fiber quilt is making (he makes all kinds of crazy stuff), check out john blazy_dichrolam on instagram. 
You could check acacia's fb page or insta about the guitar.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 28, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Fryette making the Classic 2:100 again. 30th anniversary?
> 
> View attachment 66517
> 
> ...



I want one of these so bad but have no idea what I'd use it for.


----------



## oniduder (Jan 28, 2019)

so to be clear the synergy modules do work with an old butt randall rm? which you can find empty for like 300 bucks sometimes????!??!~

some... some... (emphasis on some (especially the newer ones i saw)) might be worth having, who knows yet though

as for the fortin cali, i don't care about it, or the monolith, or the hydra midi controller (doesn't have loops so whoever knows) or the saw, or frankly anything i saw at the fortin booth so far or ever, 

i guess that's blasphemy but i'm a heretic so deal


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 28, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I want one of these so bad but have no idea what I'd use it for.



I feel the same, I want one but I’ve already got a Fryette 2/50/2, which only is used sparingly as it is. 

I wonder how much they differ.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 28, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> I feel the same, I want one but I’ve already got a Fryette 2/50/2, which only is used sparingly as it is.
> 
> I wonder how much they differ.



These are about 100 watts per side and use full sized, big iron plate transformers. Dean Deleo (STP guitarist) is probably the user most associated with them, but in Internet lore, the VHT Classic is considered perhaps the greatest rack power amp ever made. (For some reason, I don't believe anyone has ever mass produced a rack power amp with the actual power section from the Marshall 2203, which in many circles is considered the best conceived guitar power section there is. It seems like the VHT Classic is as close as it comes).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2019)

sounds killer


----------



## gunch (Jan 28, 2019)

Well Wes was playing through it


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 29, 2019)

Chappers made a video annoucing his pedals brand and two models. Demo is made in a hotel room so it's pretty hard to get anyting from it, but the casings are pretty cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2019)

best namm vid 2019. satchel is hilarious


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> best namm vid 2019. satchel is hilarious




I gotta give props to that interviewer for keeping up with Satchel like that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta give props to that interviewer for keeping up with Satchel like that.


some of the the comments on that vid are gold: "So much sexual tension. When can we expect a more... intimate video from you two?"


----------



## Soya (Feb 1, 2019)

Is it crazy that it's between Satchel's sig and Angel's sig for my biggest gas from Namm?


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> best namm vid 2019. satchel is hilarious




I saw this video pop up in my feed a when it was posted but skipped - man was I wrong. So good, interviewer was perfect - kudos for not cracking up.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> best namm vid 2019. satchel is hilarious




umm satchel's wearing a wig right? like samurai cop wig right?

it's a joke wig? right?

like samurai cop right??

sex!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2019)

I think Samurai Cop's wig is more convincing than Satchel's.

Google Russ Parrish. Look for the dude playing the red Strat. It's a wig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I think the last 'new' solid state Peavey amp was probably the XL/XXL amps. I'd say they're due for an update for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the price'll be compared to a regular Torpedo CAB.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say $199 - $249.
> 
> EDIT: I take it back, it's more feature-packed then I thought, $299 for sure.



Well shit I was right.  Preorders for the CabM are open and it's $299.


----------



## op1e (Feb 9, 2019)

oniduder said:


> so to be clear the synergy modules do work with an old butt randall rm? which you can find empty for like 300 bucks sometimes????!??!~
> 
> some... some... (emphasis on some (especially the newer ones i saw)) might be worth having, who knows yet though
> 
> ...



Yes. You just have to pull the modules out to change between the 2 channels of the mod unless you have the Randall dual channel modded. There's a guy overseas who sells the unit for $200. Just replaces the midi unit in the head. There's new features on the Synergy units like Sag and whatnot. But for $800 for an unloaded Syn2 I can deal without. My next purchase is probably an rm4 so I can go all rack. This rm100 is a boat anchor from hell.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 10, 2019)

Nothing on the Snake Oil pedals ? Just by looking at them I want a pair.


----------

